# 29 gallon empty



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

usually for all my aquariums i have ideas on wat to put in them...but i have an empty 29 and im not sure wat to put in it so it is up to you the people of the forum to decide wat fish or fishes wil go into this tank so decide wisely

haha


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

alligators.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

not wat i was thinkin


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 26, 2008)

how about some Chichlids from Lake Tanganyika like shellies a colony of shellies would be great and fun to watch


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

yes, indeed it wasnt what "you was thinkin" however according to you it is "up to us, to decide"

- unfortunatly gators wouldnt work ( ofcourse ) so :idea: go with 2 marbeled angels, 1 white angel, and 1 black angel .. i think that would be interesting. if you do this and your adding live plants, i would do the entire tank floor in short foreground plants just to maximize the angels space to swim.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

yeh i have def. been debating the angel idea...idk if i would plant it or not and if i did it def. wouldnt get planted till christmas when i get some money but i mite do angels

any other interesting fish


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

i love discus butthat would be too small for a good group

i also like bichirs! they are fun, cute looking eels, but can also be expensive. but an eel for sure if u want big fish 

if not go for 25 neons tetras and then 10 cories! :| that would look so cool


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

a bichir would not fit in a 29 for its in entire life

yeh i was thinkin a big school of neon tetras would be cool and def. some corys

do u think i could keep a pair of kribs, some neons, and some corys....this is just one of my ideas...im also debating angels


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

4 angels wouldn't work in a 29 gallon, especially if you ended up with a mating pair. Maybe one would work- but more than that won't. They either need to be kept alone or in groups to spread out aggression, and this tank isn't large enough for a group.

Neons are probably a bit small, and may get eaten by the kribs. I'd recommend getting a shoal of something a bit larger like red-eye tetras, serpae tetras or tiger barbs.

Some other interesting fish would be a dwarf pike like Crenicichla compressiceps or Crenicichla regani. Ctenopoma acutirostre are also unique and interesting.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll always throw my support behind tetras.

The tetra+cory+centerpiece fish is something I'm doing, but I'm going to use a german blue ram and a red tailed black shark for the showy fish.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

dont mix kribs with cories! they get nippy


----------



## mac (Aug 3, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi,
I was wondering. What are you water parameters?
And is you tank planted? What type of filtration have you got?
All this will help others to point out fish you might want.
Cheers,
mac


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

my tank is cycling right now mac so i will test it in a few weeks to see where i am...but i havent trouble keeping most fish in the past if that tells u anything about the water....i have had tho a hard time at keeping cichlids so i may skip the cichlid idea but i think something was wrong wit the water but im not sure

here is what i have been thinkin
6 danios which i have been using to cycle the tank can go into a 15 gallon if problems
a shoal of corys like 6
some small breeds of pleco
a type of tetra


----------



## mac (Aug 3, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi,
I see no problems with having 6 Danios.

Now with a shoal of 6 Corys? Depending on the type you could probly get 4.
But that dose all depend on the size.

A Small Pleco? Hmm.
I would all depend on its size. 

Now with the Tetras. If you got the Pleco and the rest, I would not get any Tetras. But if you didn't get the Pleco you could get a small school of Phantoms or Neons. Something like that.
Hope this is understand able.
mac


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Cories and a pleco probably wouldn't work, too much competition for the food. If you want a pleco, make absolute sure you get a dwarf species like bristlenose or clown pleco (not to be confused to clown loach!).

What kind of substrate did you put in the there? If you have the regular aquarium gravel it might be too sharp for the cories bristles. A group of 6-8 of them will be fine in that tank with some tetras if you have sand or smooth pea gravel. Eco-complete is also acceptable for cories.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

the gravel is not to sharp for the corys it is small round smooth gravel im not new to fish keeping i know wat i am doing as for competition between plecs and corys i have nvr had one...plecos will usually keep to themselves especially smaller ones the bigger ones will eat small fish but i have nvr had this happen i am certainly not worried there being competition for food


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

You should try something smaller like ottos! 

And I'm not trying to crush your dreams of owning corys or anything, but really, they need sand. I got them too, in hopes that my gravel would be forgiving on their barbels... No such luck. I've just set up a tank with sand with my cory cat in mind... Most of my cory cats died and I think its because of the gravel, their barbels were very damaged and they weren't happy. It was really hard for them to get food. So IMO get sand if you want cory cats, it's just better for them.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

i have been keeping fish for prolly around 5-6 years longer than most people who have replied to this thread...i have kept many cory species...and i have kept them with gravel and with sand...i have never used a big enough gravel or had any problems with cory and gravel...i wont lie they do like sand more but in my experiences i have nvr had any problems with it. have the people who replied to this just got into fish keeping like this year


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, sorry I was in no way trying to sound condescending or anything. I was simply stating IMO they do better with sand.


----------



## mac (Aug 3, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi,
I would forget the Pleco.
I would get Dwarf Corys, or Pygmy Corys. That way you could have a group of them. 
I would go for Ottocinclus. They do a good job at algae eating. And they are very interesting to watch.
Hope this helps.
mac


----------

